# How long will a mantis go without eating ?



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2013)

My ghost isn't eating. about how long until she molts?


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 31, 2013)

A day or so.. Maybe even later tonight..


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2014)

Extrememantid said:


> A day or so.. Maybe even later tonight..


It can be variable. With experience you can say when a molt is immanent.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 2, 2014)

Rick said:


> It can be variable. With experience you can say when a molt is immanent.


Yeah I know.. That's just my guess.. I always know when mine are gonna molt.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2014)

She is still not eating or molted


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't worry.. according to the care sheet they can got for a long time without food


----------



## Domanating (Jan 3, 2014)

The longest time I've seen a mantis fasting before a molt was 6 days. After a molt, 5 days.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2014)

I got her to eat I guess she was lazy. I just cut the legs of a cricket put it in front of her and bam ! She ate.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 7, 2014)

That's good.. We'll good luck with her


----------



## Shadow (Jan 10, 2014)

A photo


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jan 11, 2014)

She doesn't look anywhere near molting. She looks rather skinny, in fact.

Are you keeping her well-hydrated and warm?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes I mist her about 2 times a day.


----------



## Orin (Jan 11, 2014)

Some ghosts are just picky eaters. If you have moths you might fatten her up quick but as stated, she is nowhere near a molt.


----------



## HungryGhost (Jan 12, 2014)

Shadow said:


> A photo


My green ghost female looks the same way. She shunned bb flies and would only take house flies. Now she's off of those too. She is drinking and warm. She did take a snack of honey. Maybe I'll try some tiny crickets. My two male ghosts are pigging out on bb flies and are much bigger than the females. My other female is taking house flies.


----------



## Sticky (Jan 12, 2014)

My male ghost Nocrest was not eating. Finaly he ate a bb then a tiny cricket. Hes still thin! I cut a big crickets head off and held it for him. He didn't eat alot of it but some is better than none. I want him to breed my female Isabelle. All he does is go piggy-back.

I make sure he gets plenty of water and some honey.


----------

